# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cilet kanale shqiptare kane perkthimet me te mira te filmave?

## njeriu2006

Jepni mendimin tuaj.

----------


## ||xXx||

Topi per mendimin tim eshte 1-sh jo thjesht perperkthimet po per teknologji per shpejtsi per te gjitha me pak fjale.
Per mu Topi eshte TV Nr. 1 ne Shqiperi

----------


## FsHaTaRi

Top-channel  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## DiGiTeX

Vizion + Besoje !

----------


## niku-nyc

Njesoj jan te gjith sepse 1 pune bejn perkthim dhe ska diference qe mund te dalloet!

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

ma ckam pare kur kam qene ne vere Topi me ka pelqyer me shume...

----------


## njeriu2006

ka perkthime disi me te hajrit

----------


## Gerdi

topi te tjerat bejne gabime zakonisht  :buzeqeshje: 

topi eshte nr1

Gerdi

----------

